# LBI help? Expert advice needed?



## plinwing (Oct 8, 2003)

Stripers do you fish at night or during sunlight? Usually fish in ocean city but what to try LBI. Where do I fish from? Once I cross bridge I am clueless as to where to find clams to purchase and where to fish? Will probable fish 4 times before season end so I must catch at least a throw back off the beach? too poor to afford charter boat. I fish with a daiwa jupiter z 6000 reel. Is this reel good enough to bring in a large fish?


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Hey Plinwing. I havent had a chance to do any nite fishing but ive heard and read its exellentI do plan on hitting lbi at nite this fall tho. As far as clams,there are two places as you come on the island to get bait.One is www.fishermansheadquarters.com which will be on your right as you come onto the island.They have fresh[in shell] surf clams and salted in containers. Also there is www.bruceandpats.com in Surf City-left[north]as you come onto the island. As far as where to fish, anywhere on the island is a good spot,some places are better than others.THe inlet at the north end is good,theres lots of jetties all up and down the island, and then theres Holgate at the south end[strict restrictions,tho].I like the southern end better mainly because I have a home base there.hope this helps and good luck! PS - sorry, a little vague on b+p's-its on main road after making left about 3/4 mi on left.Your reel is fine too,bring a 10 or 11' rod capable of heaving up to 8oz.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings plinwing!

I'm no expert, but sounds like Fordcrew gave you some great advice!

The best time to fish is when you can. The LBI locals seem to prefer fishing from 4:00 am to dawn. The best bet is to get a look at the spot during the day, so you know what to expect at night. Surf clams are the bait of choice, but you can try throwing plugs when its just light enough to make out the waves. A white bucktail with a white curly-tailed worm is good for schoolies. You can also experiment with a "teaser" tied in 18" above the lure.


----------

